# Training when Tired



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

So my daughter was born two weeks ago and I also have a 20 month old son. Finding the time to train is not a huge problem although often it will be late at night which is not ideal. My main issue is obviously that I'm simply not getting much sleep/rest and my stress levels are pretty high.

I'm worried that I'll just burn out if I carry on with the lack of sleep. Should I just power through or just ease off on the training for the next few weeks?

Any other fathers on here got any tips?


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

Just train but not as hard ?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Unfortunately im not a father, so my advice may not be valid for you.

When you're tired, unfortunately, you just need to dig deep and get it done. Perhaps save something like a heavy workout for a day when you're not feeling as tired, so be flexible with what muscle you train on what day. Caffeine, pre workouts and the like can always come in handy if you're feeling really tired. Although becoming reliant on them, in my opinion, is a bad thing, as then you'll feel that you need them to train, and will build a resistance to them, so will have to take more and more.

Remember the gym isn't everything. You've got a new born baby in the house, and a family. Perhaps you should just rework your gym schedule for a few weeks, dropping the amount of days you train until you can get back into a regular routine and feel better.


----------



## Snoopy Bro (Feb 24, 2014)

First of all, congratulations on the new addition!

As a Father of 6, I can relate to sleepless nights.. Best thing to do imo is just make sure your diet is on point to aid in recovery. Then it's just playing it smart: Take naps if your lifestyle allows. Scale back the volume but get the important work done, ofcourse the "important work" is completely goal dependant... For me, strength is my priority so when family life is wearing me down I just hit the big lifts and cut out most of the accessory work.


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Luckily my diet is pretty good at the moment. I think I'll just cut back to 3 days and try to go with short sessions (45 min max) focusing on the compound lifts.

I started taking pre-workout recently and it really helps. The issue is that as I train late it leaves me buzzing and unable to sleep.


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Get up earlier in the morning? It'll help you sleep at night too.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol, I bet he doesn't have any issues getting to sleep on non training days, that's if your not up all night with the little one !


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I myself have a baby girl who was born 8 months ago, just dig deep man. I still made gains, all be it slower as I was knackered by the time I came to train


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

i always end up doing better when i feel a bit tired before, sort of get an adrenalin rush from thinking "well this day is gonna be ****" dont like the idea of ti end get riled up to train harder, weird but im not complaining.

i guess a pre work out is a iffy one, if you cutting you could try an eca stack, can use it early morning then mid day if you need too, i dont feel a big crash from it and once your used to it and can time ti well sleeping is a breeze


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Super Hans said:


> So my daughter was born two weeks ago and I also have a 20 month old son. Finding the time to train is not a huge problem although often it will be late at night which is not ideal. My main issue is obviously that I'm simply not getting much sleep/rest and my stress levels are pretty high.
> 
> I'm worried that I'll just burn out if I carry on with the lack of sleep. Should I just power through or just ease off on the training for the next few weeks?
> 
> Any other fathers on here got any tips?


First thing that springs to my mind is, does the mum get a chance to have some time away?

If you are going to the gym and leaving mum to do it all, things may go a bit wrong. Not a criticism, just something I learned the hard way.


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

Hit the gym up 3 times a week if possible.

Full body, 3 sets of 6 - 8.

Compounds.

1 hour 15 minutes training.

Eat at maintenance, if your strength stays up you can recomp. Feel like your achieving something.

Bonus points for kicking the wife out and looking after the baby 2 hours on the weekend without her.

If you manage all that your golden.

Congratulations by the way.


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

Full body would be tricky since I'll be training Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## dazwhite (Apr 2, 2014)

I must admit it is tough with newly born babies dictating your workout times. I trained in the evening times when my first child was born. I recommend training lightly until you adapt to the lack of sleep.


----------

